
Why you're stuck with an open office plan - qwerty2020
https://www.interviewqs.com/blog/closed_open_office
======
llampx
In some places I've worked in, the space saved by open offices was used for
couches, ping pong tables and other perks. The companies didn't end up saving
space, or not at the rate that they could have. Whether that's a net win for
productivity is unclear.

However, when you're dealing with a behemoth that views 2-ply toilet paper and
store brand coffee as luxuries the employees should be thankful for, it's easy
to see how these savings would motivate the move to open offices.

